# Antique-Locks The Forum > Padlocks >  San Quintin Prison lock

## mikemastro

I just purchased an old lock that is a skeleton type with two matching keys. The lock has a small brass plate on the front that has San Quinten Death Row 27 on it. Also, it and the keys all have 777 stamped on them. Does anyone have an idea what I have. Thanks.

----------

